# Runny watery poop



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all, My EE has a weird looking runny, almost water like poop. I read 1 in every 10 poops should be solid with the white cap. I do see her pooping that kind but no one else has these watery stools. She continues to lay 5 times a week and seems to be fine otherwise. Any advice?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If its been hot in your area your hen will be drinking more water. Because chickens both pee & poop at the same time out of the same hole it is mixed. Extra water consumption will causy watery poop. No worries, what you see is totally normal.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Apyl....I appreciate you responding to my post. Ok, good, I am glad that it is normal. Yeah!!!


----------

